# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Почему меня не предупредили? Или восемь заблуждений о браке

## Irina

_Конечно, брак по расчету – это вроде не для порядочной девушки. Но верно и то, что все мы на что-то рассчитываем, вступая в брак. Не кажется ли вам, что именно эти ожидания иногда могут испортить нам жизнь. Мы их предъявляем к своему партнеру, расстраиваемся, когда он им не соответствует. Делаем опрометчивые выводы, ставим на нем крест, клеймо, что там ещё… На нем, и на наших с ним отношениях… Очень было бы здорово вообще обойтись без всяческих стереотипов и ожиданий. Но, наверное, нельзя._ 

*Ожидание первое. Мне придется меньше работать.*

Нет, это не сбылось. Я сейчас не про работу по дому. Её, естественно у всех нас прибавляется, и к этому нас наши мамы или сериалы-книги подготовили. К этому мы даже стремились: наконец, заняться бытом для себя и своего любимого.

Я про работу на работе. И смотря на своих подруг, читая истории других женщин, я понимаю, что это почти ни у кого не сбывается. Работы меньше не стало. А часто её стало больше. Ни я, никто из моих подруг не бросили работу после замужества. Большинство начали работать больше, упорнее, иногда до усталости, иногда на нелюбимой работе, иногда через силу, иногда на нескольких работах… Сознаюсь, была картинка, что на работу я буду ходить как на кружок рукоделия. Но нет. То, что это плюс, я понимаю. И картинку с ежедневным беззаботным шопингом и встречами с подругами в кафе – я пожалуй, вычеркиваю. Хватит жить такими ожиданиями, да ещё кукситься на любимого мужа за то, что у меня этого нет.
*
Ожидание второе. В браке у меня будет достаточно секса, хорошего и качественного.*

Не то чтобы его совсем нет, но многие скажут, что в браке секса становится всё меньше и меньше. Часто в молодости люди так стремятся к браку, что вот, наконец, смогут на законных основаниях заниматься любовью со своей половинкой, и столько, сколько захочется, и тогда, когда захочется. А получается, что придется привыкнуть к тому, что секса иногда не будет совсем, неделями, месяцами. Печально? Не знаю, нормально, наверное.

*Ожидание третье. Мы всегда будем находить компромисс и никогда не будем ссориться.
*
Это пустое ожидание. И когда происходит первая ссора – это так расстраивает, часто многим кажется, что всё – любовь прошла, раз приходится так ссориться. Нет, надо быть просто готовой, что мнения у вас не по всем вопросам сойдутся, а ссора не означает, что любовь прошла. Совсем не ругаться – нет, это не мой сценарий и не мой муж. Со своим я не могу не ссориться, хотя бы иногда. Это нас даже сближает. Но бедный мой муж, я ведь так обижалась на него, что он со мной ссорится. Я думала, что это уже не любовь. А на самом деле, это самая нормальная любовь, и самая нормальная семья.
*
Ожидание четвертое. У меня будет самый лучший муж, самая уютная квартира, самые умные дети…*

Ой, остановитесь. Вы представляете, каким будет ударом узнать, что это не так? Нет, у вас будет хорошая семья. Такая, какую вы будете сами строить, и муж – такой, какой есть, и вашего участия в его переделке быть не должно, если только он сам не попросит помочь. И даже дети – они вполне самостоятельны и не надо из них чего-то делать. Пусть будут самими собой. Да, со временем понимаешь, что изменить можешь только себя. И всё! И это – один из главных выводов.

*Ожидание пятое. Мне будет легче материально.*

Вы знаете, конечно, у кого как. Но будет, скорее всего, по-разному. И взлеты, и падения. Вроде вы свои деньги с мужем объедините, и их в целом будет вдвое больше, но запросов будет даже не в два, а в три и четыре раза больше. Может, поэтому, и работы больше, и желания заработать… Но иногда вы будете вспоминать, что когда вы были не замужем, вы могли себе позволить больше. Но это не делает ваш брак несостоятельным, просто – такова жизнь. Так бывает, а денег не хватает всегда: и богатым, и бедным.
*
Ожидание шестое. Мы будем проводить все выходные, праздники и отпуска вместе.
*
Тоже, на мой взгляд, пустое ожидание. И бедному мужу досталось столько негодования и косых взглядов от меня, когда он впервые работал внеурочно или зашел без меня в гости к своему школьному приятелю. То, что вы не вместе физически – вовсе не означает, что вы вообще не вместе. Необязательно быть приклеенными друг к другу, чтобы доказывать свою любовь. И нечего пилить родного человека за то, что он не вписался в ваши ожидания.

*Ожидание седьмое. Я так прекрасно умею идти на компромисс, что никаких конфликтов в семье не будет.*

Нет, я поняла, что особо избегать конфликтов – это только усугублять их. Завидую тем, кто может спокойно и сразу всё выяснить и больше не брать в голову плохие и вздорные мысли. Не думаю, что постоянный компромисс укрепляет семью. Семью укрепляет то, когда люди ни в чем не считают себя ущемленными, и при этом приходят к общему решению. А задвигать свои интересы подальше – это не совсем даже честное поведение. Чего скрывать то, что думаешь? Только хуже, причем обоим.

*Ожидание восьмое. Меня будут носить на руках.*

Мужчины по-разному проявляют свою любовь. И что ожидать от него постоянных комплиментов, ласк и восхищений. Для них это часто – пустые слова. Вот они их и не произносят. Если плечо в нужный момент не подставил – вот это серьезный повод для смены партнера, а если вовремя на колено не встал и серенаду не пропел – так это просто наши пустые ожидания, которые нам ещё девчонкам во всяких сказках про принца внушили.

Пусть ожидания будут прекрасными, но пусть не будут вас заводить в тупик. Каждая семья – индивидуальна, и если даже у всех принято, к примеру, здороваться по утрам, а у вас этого нет, то это совсем не означает, что надо менять семью.

----------


## Asteriks

На руках носят. Если запрыгнуть на руки неожиданно) Вроде выходила замуж не в 18, но планов и расчётов особых не было. Любовь. Так что говорить про "не сбылось" не приходится. А, чтобы не лукавить, ожидалось, что муж будет в костюме и при галстуке. Не сбылось. В джинсах и без галстука. Ссориться с мужем - милое дело. Особенно если он зол, а ты подходишь поближе... ещё ближе, улыбаешься, обнимаешь и не даёшь вырваться. Разговор переходит в: "Не, ты послушай!" 
Печально, что надумала было разбежаться, но мне было заявлено, что..: "Я тебя никогда не брошу..." Ё моё, вот и начни новую жизнь. Приходится любить того, кого выбрала. Ничего не поделаешь.
Прошу мои откровения не комментировать.

----------


## Irina

Не буду вдаваться в подробности, 3 из 8 в моём случае не оправдались. Но я понимаю что идеальные отношения в мечтах и реальные отношения в жизни - это разные вещи.

----------

